# Volvo L35b Pusher Recommendation



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Just purchased a Volvo L35b. Has a Volvo coupler on it. Looking for Pusher recommendations. Should this be mounted directly to coupler or is it big enough for a backhoe box chained to bucket. This is our first loader. Have used bobcat brand pushers on skid steers before. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I would mount the box on the coupler . Gets rid of the weight of your bucket and keeps the pusher closer to the machine .


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Cooter24;2059081 said:


> Just purchased a Volvo L35b. Has a Volvo coupler on it. Looking for Pusher recommendations. Should this be mounted directly to coupler or is it big enough for a backhoe box chained to bucket. This is our first loader. Have used bobcat brand pushers on skid steers before. Thanks in advance.


You definitely want to use the coupler lucky to have it. I think the volvo is a compact? What size pusher are you looking for 12ft or will it handle more?


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, its a 13,000# compact loader. Was looking at 12'. Unless we do a LD13 Arctic. They want over $1000 for the Volvo adapters though.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Cooter24;2059190 said:


> Yes, its a 13,000# compact loader. Was looking at 12'. Unless we do a LD13 Arctic. They want over $1000 for the Volvo adapters though.


If you don't think the 1k is money you do not want to spend get a 12ft bucket mount. It will work fine the coupler is just a nice option.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

not sure if you would be intested, but I could get you into a brand new 11' SnowWolf Ultra power angle blade with a Fastach box and Volvo iso coupler for $7,500.00


----------



## natedogg (Nov 26, 2015)

You will be fine with a pushbox on that bucket. Ran that same setup for the really bad storm in Feb of either 2011 or 12, and the whole season for that matter. That things a little tank!! Check my profile pic!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Cooter24;2059190 said:


> Yes, its a 13,000# compact loader. Was looking at 12'. Unless we do a LD13 Arctic. They want over $1000 for the Volvo adapters though.


LD 13? I'm lost on that one.

The LD 12 is 13 wide if that's what ur reference is.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ended up with a 12' Optimus. Will try to post pics when all set up. Loader needs some minor work yet.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Cooter24;2064518 said:


> Ended up with a 12' Optimus. Will try to post pics when all set up. Loader needs some minor work yet.


I'm assuming you went with the bucket mount? Is it a sectional or rubber edge?


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

We bought a 12' w skid steer plate. Planning on taking skid plate off and making our own coupler brackets. The optimus is a sectional type plow.


----------

